# Kniffty Knitter



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

Has anyone, tried these, if so which ones the round ones or the oblong ones. What did you make. Looking to get one for teenage daughter


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I have a set of round ones. The only thing I've made was a hat, but I do have a book that has other patterns.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Hoosiermom said:


> Has anyone, tried these, if so which ones the round ones or the oblong ones. What did you make. Looking to get one for teenage daughter


I have the full set. I have made a hat and a pair of slippers. I also have a mitten set which is made by a different company (the pegs are soft and bendy, which I like).

They are fine. Sometimes the pegs will come out because of the stress and pressure on them. Put a drop of Gorilla Glue in the hole if this happens and shove the peg back in (making sure that the peg groove is in the right place), and they will never, ever come out again. (Gorilla glue rocks).

Personally, I prefer to knit the old fashioned way because it allows you to do things a zillion different ways, whereas the Knifty Knitter is very limited as to the kind of stitches, patterns, etc. But for someone who is a little reluctant to take a stab at knitting needles it's fun. And if it gets your daughter interested in knitting then it is a good thing! LOL

donsgal


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

I use one....haven't managed to diversify much yet...ie: increasing/decreasing stitches or cables...(yes, you can cable) and all that other stuff yet....
But, I can go round in circles with the best of them...I make hats and round scarves so far...I tried socks once...but dint like the feel on my feet...but that might have been the yarn too.
I just recently, in here, was given links to other wonderous things you can make with the frames!
I've tried for years to knit...like a regular person...and I just can't quite manage it....so this rocks for me!
GO for it...you never know where yer daughter might take it!


----------



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

I like mine. I've tried to knit, and it's nice and relaxing, but purling is painful! 

I've made hats, and flat scarf by going back and forth instead of round and round. 
Recently I was working on mittens, but when I got to the thumb part, the pattern has me baffled, so now it's sitting in a basket in the corner. 

One feature about knifty knitter that I really like are the grooves in the pegs. 
I've used some looms that made with nails, and they were harder to deal with, I thought.


----------



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

I think my daughter will love it. she is very crafty and loves a challenage


----------



## kellyprzy (Oct 2, 2007)

OMG, I am exactly like you Flwrbrd! I have tried repeatedly to knit w/needles and can't get the hang of it. BUT the knifftly knitter lets me make some things w/my handspun. I have made several hats and tried to branch out & make a round scarf for DD Christmas gift using fun fur yarn but I can't figure out how to take it off the loom using the flat stitch (think crochet chain).


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Has anyone tried the single row ones for knitting flat? 
Ann


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Bought myself a set today!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I can't knit with needles either, but I use these things! I'm gonna make hubby make me some different sizes when he retires!

Meg


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

how much do they cost, and where do you get them?


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

usually they cost under $20 for the set of 3.......
you can get them at walmart (so I understand, I don't shop there) or...Hobby Lobby or any good craft store!
there are places online where I've seen them for sale also!


----------



## flourbug (May 30, 2007)

JoAnn's carries them and often has coupons for 40-50% off one item. If you can control yourself and buy JUST one item you can get some good deals. I pick up a lot of knitting and sewing tools that way.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Sis has the long set and I have the round set. We share them. She's made a panel afgan baby blanket and lots of scarves. I've made scarves, and hats. They are a nice pick up project.


----------



## organicfarmer (May 11, 2002)

My children are using them to make gifts and such. They really like using them. Abigayle, who is 6, used the red one and two strands of Paton's Wool/Soy to make herself a muffler to wear in the winter. Harrison is using the green one to make doll blankets for his sisters for Christmas. I would recommend using a double strand of worsted weight for any of the Knifty Knitter looms, as bulky weight yarn is not as commonly available. If you want something really thick, use two strands of bulky weight yarn. If you type in loom knitting into Google, you should come up with lots of sites to visit for patterns and instructions, as I find the Knifty Knitter looms do not have much in the way of instructions.


----------



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

organicfarmer
this is a first your daughter's name is spelled the same way as my d. we call her ABI. and Son's name is my son's middle same as his fathers' which is his g. granfathers. I just wanted to share that. I too googled knifty knitter i printed out a handle guide for my daughter. it has pictures and instructions for casting. I am putting it in a note book along with patterns. she is 13


----------



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

Ross said:


> Has anyone tried the single row ones for knitting flat?
> Ann


I've used the flat style but didnt find it comfortable for holding in your lap.
Since you can knit flat on the round looms, I can't see any reason to struggle with the other kind.


----------

